# Best way to train your dog to sleep in the doggie bed?



## schnoodletim (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys, my girlfriend and I are moving into an apartment in a few days. Right now, our man, Sebastian, usually sleeps under our bed, or on the bed (usually on me, lol). We just got a new bed for the apartment and there is not enough room underneath for him to fit. I would rather not have a 42 lb dog on my chest or my feet every night, so I wanted to get him a doggy bed.

My question is: what is the best way to get him to actually sleep in his bed and to not try and jump up on the bed with us. I don't want to make our bed "off-limits" completely, because sometimes if we are just watching a movie or something, it is nice to have him with us, but I don't want him to think he can be there whenever he wants. 

Any ideas or help would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Nes (Aug 27, 2009)

Just don't let him jump on the bed . Once I put my foot down about the dogs sleeping on our bed it did take them a few months to figure out even if they snuck on in the middle of the morning mommy was going to get mad & push them off whether they were awake or not! They still try it every now and then but even a sleepy "off" sends them back to the floor.

Of course Hubby still lets them up for cuddles & movie watching sometime but they wait for the "up" command now .


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Two words "OFF" and "OK" I had this problem when I first got my dog Pebbles. I started by teaching her off. ANY time the dog jumps on the bed of it's own decision. Promptly tell the dog "off" and remove it to the floor. 4 paws on the floor=a treat. 

This can then be shaped into giving the "bed" command, 4 paws on his bed=treat. Or if you would like to tell him off, take him to his bed and then treat that's ok too. It didn't take Pebs very long to figure this out and it works great for all other types of furniture and when guests come over that arn't exactly "dog friendly." 

Once he has a totally reliable off you can teach ok. When you would like him to be on your bed call his name, he'll probably pause, knowing that he shouldn't be on the bed. At that point, say "ok" in an upbeat voice or tone and call his name again. No treat needed here. Your company on the bed is self rewarding.

***edited to clairfy "bed"***


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Keep a jar of treats (screw-top only for the food-motivated ones) on your nightstand. That way it's already there when you need to treat him. You can practice the "bed" command even when you're not sending him to his bed for the night.


----------



## schnoodletim (Feb 15, 2009)

Man! This forum never lets me down. There is some great advice here, and as soon as I move in I will try the tactics that you all have given me. I can't thank you enough! Take care!


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

I've never trained a dog to sleep on a dog bed. They have always just used the beds because I don't allow them on my bed. They naturally take the next best thing.... the dog bed.
That said I have a boarder collie that will only use the beds in the winter time. It's just to hot for her in the warmer months. She prefers the carpet or hardwood floor. 
I don't know what kind of dog you have but he might have a heat issue with a dog bed. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Wally's allowed on furniture on invitation only. My signal is patting the spot. Sometimes I have to say "come on", or "climb up" as well. I guess he wants to make sure he's got the signal right.

Otherwise, I taught him "on your spot" which is like "Go To Place" as Control Unleashed calls it.

You can use targeting to get him to his bed and then say "on your spot" or whatever as he arrives at his bed, then reward him when all four paws are on the bed. 

Once I had that, I added lying down and then a down-stay on the bed to complete the behavior. So that "on your spot" means "go to your bed, lie down, and stay until I release you". 

And since I might not for, say, 2 hours, he goes to sleep. It just became a sleeping spot for him after a while.

That's how I did it with Wally anyway


----------



## bella and lolas dad (Oct 29, 2007)

My dog is allowed to jump on my bed but the second we go into any other room he wont jump on the beds he looks and if you say ok he jumps on but he knows no means no and he finds a comfortable place to lay or he will find a doggy bed. Just al i did was in other rooms if he jumped off i would tell him get off he eventually learnd


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm kind of old school I guess. I've never let my dog sleep on my bed. Zero will sleep on the floor next to my bed sometimes, but he is not allowed on the bed under any circumstances. I did try to get him a dog bed once, but he did not like it. He prefers to sleep on the hard floor. Some dogs do I guess.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

hulkamaniac said:


> I'm kind of old school I guess. I've never let my dog sleep on my bed. Zero will sleep on the floor next to my bed sometimes, but he is not allowed on the bed under any circumstances. I did try to get him a dog bed once, but he did not like it. He prefers to sleep on the hard floor. Some dogs do I guess.


When Wally does that, he's hot.

The floor is cooler than the bed with all his body heat on it. 

Some dogs flip on their backs, he presses his belly and *ahem* on the floor to cool them off.


----------

